# Can



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 16, 2005)

The CAN is a collaborative art novel celebrating the world of illustration. The CAN is being created by professional illustrators contributing one page at a time to an evolving story, furthering the plot as they desire in the medium of their choice. 

Take a look at the pixel-pretty coolness: http://www.getcanned.com/

Link via: http://www.drawn.ca


----------

